# Immersion training is making my rat even more scare



## Ttianana (May 16, 2014)

So I'm trying to get my rat to get used to me, and the thread said that if they won't acknowledge you that you should stay in it's face until it finally does. Except my rat is TERRIFIED of me. and i think immersion training is making him even more scared. I started off in the bathroom but he wouldn't stop hiding behind the toilet so i thought he'd have to be close to me if we both went in the tub. Every single time I move he starts running around and everytime i try to look at him he stares at me with the whites of his eyes showing. He won't even take treats from my hand since everytime i move my hand he runs away. I got rats to help with my depression since pets are supposed to help but they're just making me feel worse. I'll try training with the other rats but that one's even MORE scared of me.


----------



## ratmode (May 15, 2014)

I have a rat who is similarly scared of me, I've been doing sort-of immersion sessions with them in the bathroom and he's the scardiest. So instead of chasing him around and playing with him like I do the other rat, I stroke the back of his neck, cuddle him up to me, give him treats etc., he's still wary of taking food from me most of the time, but at night (when the rats get hyper - they're albinos and don't like the lights) he likes to groom me. So my recommendation would be take "get in his face" a little less literally - show him that you are a comforter and protector, be gentle with him, use a soothing voice, etc. It will probably take some time for him to come around, but the more he realizes that "time outside with mom = fun and treats", the more friendly he will be.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

You need to do trust training before immersion. The stickied thread on trust training is in the behavior thread. There's two ways to do trust training, gradual and aggressive. With my two newest ones I did aggressive trust training because they were so terrified the gradual didn't work. I suggest you get a bonding pouch and try the aggressive method. The only thing about that method is that you have to be consistent, you can't miss a day.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

OK, the fact your rat is afraid of you isn't your fault! Most likely someone else screwed him up before you got him. He may have been neglected or even tortured before he ever met you.

So take a deep breath, and relax.... you aren't doing anything wrong.

Some folks would say aggressive and biting rats are the hardest to fix, in terms of pain and blood loss they are right, but in terms of the sheer effort involved shy and terrified rats are actually harder to get through to.... Like I said, most have a good reason to be afraid of humans.

Immersion isn't trust training.... they have different fundamental philosophies, but when it comes to shy and terrified rats the approach is similar.... Yes, you still engage but you try to be as calm and reassuring as possible, it takes longer and requires a lot more patience but you still have to keep trying to get your rat to understand you.... Sitting in opposite corners of a room doesn't help anybody and short sessions only get a rat that endures you for a little while in order to get back into it's cage.

Relax, take it a little more slowly, engage gently and settle in for the long run and he'll come around. Bring a blanket with you and encourage him to snuggle under it with you so he starts getting the message that you are shelter. 

And before you get down on yourself or your rat remember the damage was likely done by someone else, your rat isn't really afraid of you he's afraid of another human you just happen to resemble. 

When I adopt a rat, I handle it to make sure it's not unusually afraid of me or aggressive. I look for rats that are calm and inquisitive when I pick them up. This way I try to screen out the emotionally damaged ones. This makes immersion easy. But you have adopted a challenge, so treat it as such, make him your project. Bring in your blanket or towel try to get him to hide with you and not from you, try treats and snuggles and use your imagination.... if you were trapped in a room with a grizzly bear how could he show you he wanted to be your friend?

Shy, fearful and terrified rats aren't easy, but it's worth the effort and the work when they do come around. Don't give up. Keep reaching out to your rat and eventually he'll get it that you aren't going to hurt him... then he's get it that you are trying to be his friend and then you will be on your way to a beautiful friendship. Some rats that have been hurt by humans never become entirely trusting but most will do pretty well with a single human friend.

Hang in there and best luck.


----------

